# Erreur lors de la saisie du mot de passe App Store



## nvdl (8 Juillet 2013)

Salut ! 
A chaque fois que je tape mon mot de passe app store sur mon iPad, j'obtiens ce message d'erreur : http://i.imgur.com/8f3I9x3.jpg 
Pourtant, lorsque je le tape sur mon iPhone, il n'y a aucun problème...


----------

